# Spring 2013 Double Days Are Here!



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 18, 2013)

Just as the good Mr. Jim Hudson predicted, Double Days are here from 3/18/13 to 5/18/13.

*DON'T FORGET TO REGISTER!!! ...*Unless you are SE of course.


----------



## Ethan Klapper (Mar 18, 2013)

Great news! Are the bonus points TQPs? One can hope...


----------



## jis (Mar 18, 2013)

Bonus points are seldom TQPs on Amtrak and they certainly are not in this case.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 18, 2013)

Note: maximum of two double points segments per day.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Just as the *GOOD* Mr. Jim Hudson predicted, Double Days are here from 3/18/13 to 5/18/13.
> *DON'T FORGET TO REGISTER!!! ...*Unless you are SE of course.


Good? :giggle:

You must have Jim confused with someone else¡


----------



## winterskigirl (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought 3 tickets on my AGR account within 9 days prior to double days! Arrgh! Does anyone know if I'll still get double points for this travel? Or, should I cancel & rebook my trips. Call AGR to explain my dilema and plead for points?


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 18, 2013)

winterskigirl said:


> I bought 3 tickets on my AGR account within 9 days prior to double days! Arrgh! Does anyone know if I'll still get double points for this travel? Or, should I cancel & rebook my trips. Call AGR to explain my dilema and plead for points?


Your fine as is. It does not matter when you bought your tickets. The date of travel is what counts. As long as you register for the promotion, your trips will earn double points.


----------



## winterskigirl (Mar 18, 2013)

I just registered today. Used my AGR account number on these bookings. 

Thank you PRR60


----------



## JayPea (Mar 18, 2013)

This promotion doesn't seem to run as long as in years past. Last year I know I got double points for my Spokane -Glacier Park roundtrip, and this was the last week in June.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 18, 2013)

I haven't read the fine print, but when I was on AGR to register for the double points I noticed I had registered for the Biz Class on NERs 200 bonus points promo. Now, if I were to upgrade to Biz Class, say on NTD, would I get the double points on my trip PLUS the 200 bonus?

It may just be worth the extra $$ for biz class.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 18, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I haven't read the fine print, but when I was on AGR to register for the double points I noticed I had registered for the Biz Class on NERs 200 bonus points promo. Now, if I were to upgrade to Biz Class, say on NTD, would I get the double points on my trip PLUS the 200 bonus?It may just be worth the extra $$ for biz class.


Betty, I think that is a targeted promo, as it has not shown up in my AGR promotions. :angry:

BTW, the B-B-Q Chicken was a big hit AGAIN! :hi:


----------



## AlanB (Mar 18, 2013)

JayPea said:


> This promotion doesn't seem to run as long as in years past. Last year I know I got double points for my Spokane -Glacier Park roundtrip, and this was the last week in June.


No, last year the promo ended on NTD with triple points for trips that day. I'm not sure what promo you got in June, but it wasn't this one. Maybe you had one of those targeted "we haven't seen you in a while, so come back & ride" promo's?

But again, last year, and for the last few years the double points usually expires right around NTD day.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 18, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read the fine print, but when I was on AGR to register for the double points I noticed I had registered for the Biz Class on NERs 200 bonus points promo. Now, if I were to upgrade to Biz Class, say on NTD, would I get the double points on my trip PLUS the 200 bonus?It may just be worth the extra $$ for biz class.
> ...


Maybe I should sell it to Amtrak for it's diners?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 18, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Or on the platform in WIL?  You'd make a killing until Amtrak ran you off! h34r:


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Mar 18, 2013)

OK, I know this is probably a "pain in the neck" question, but I am purchasing my 15-day rail pass on April 1st, I would normally get 878 points for it, does this mean I will get double that? I think I know the answer, but this is my first double promo, so I want to be sure.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 18, 2013)

AlanB said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > This promotion doesn't seem to run as long as in years past. Last year I know I got double points for my Spokane -Glacier Park roundtrip, and this was the last week in June.
> ...


Maybe that's what it was, though I recall registering for my particular promo in February or March after having traveled Amtrak in the prior October. Maybe AGR considered not traveling for 5 months constituted "We haven't seen you for awhile" :lol:


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 18, 2013)

How on earth did I already earn points? lol



> Double Days 324 Points earned





> Activity that counts toward this promotion Date Activity 03/23/2013 St. Paul/Minneapolis - Portland, OR - Amtrak - Union Station


haha, but I wont complain.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 18, 2013)

Yahoo! Just booked Altoona to Harrisburg and back on one day. Harrisburg to PHL for NTD and back on May 11. 

And that CLE to NYP and BOS to CLE in April will count as well. 

Get as many Pennsylvanian rides as possible before it might be all gone


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 18, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I haven't read the fine print, but when I was on AGR to register for the double points I noticed I had registered for the Biz Class on NERs 200 bonus points promo. Now, if I were to upgrade to Biz Class, say on NTD, would I get the double points on my trip PLUS the 200 bonus?It may just be worth the extra $$ for biz class.


Betty you WILL receive the Double Points, and the 200 for BC. I did this in November on the last day of the Double Points and Received 200 points for riding FC on AE. So your well set.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Mar 18, 2013)

I definitely signed up for the Double Days. so Im getting 100 points for my ride to NOL on Friday.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 19, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> How on earth did I already earn points? l
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back to the Future? :blush:


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 19, 2013)

Double Days - does that mean I can go around the country twice? :giggle:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 19, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Double Days - does that mean I can go around the country twice? :giggle:


Dave,

You can go around the country as many times as you want to, but I don't think Amtrak will give you double points for hauling the Penthouse Suite around.  But then, if you are a good enough customer of that service, you might be able to negotiate a deal!


----------



## boxcar479 (Mar 20, 2013)

JayPea said:


> This promotion doesn't seem to run as long as in years past. Last year I know I got double points for my Spokane -Glacier Park roundtrip, and this was the last week in June.





JayPea said:


> This promotion doesn't seem to run as long as in years past. Last year I know I got double points for my Spokane -Glacier Park roundtrip, and this was the last week in June.


You are thinking of the summer well spent promotion. no?


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Mar 20, 2013)

Does this apply to trips already booked, that will be taken within the specified time frame? CJ


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 20, 2013)

Carolyn Jane said:


> Does this apply to trips already booked, that will be taken within the specified time frame? CJ


Yes. Just make sure you register and that the reservation has your AGR number associated with it.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 20, 2013)

boxcar817 said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > This promotion doesn't seem to run as long as in years past. Last year I know I got double points for my Spokane -Glacier Park roundtrip, and this was the last week in June.
> ...


That must have been it now that I think of it.


----------

